# Age Of Conan Gamer Pc ?!



## Skillorius (26. Mai 2008)

Also im Moment habe ich folgendes System : 

Athlon 3700+ (2200mhz)
ATI X800GT PCI
2GB Ram DDR 
ASRock Dual 939Dual SATA motherboard


Mit dem System läuft AoC in minimaler Einstellung mit max 25fps und das ist grausam und sieht nicht wirklich schön aus .

 Deswegen hab ich die frage ob mir jemand genaue komponenten aufzählen kann damit ich AoC perfekt zocken könnte. Festplatte undso möcht ich gern behalten, nur eben die aufgezähleten Komponenten(mainboard,graka,Cpu) wechseln.
Wäre es sinnvoll windows XP / DDR1 RAm noch zu behalten mit den neuen Teilen ? oder bremst sich das aus?

Preis limit so 800-1000€ hoffe auf proffesionelle Hilfe mit Preisen oder links wäre echt nett jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vielen Dank im voraus SKILLORIUS


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe mich auf grund meines studiums schon öfters mit hradware konfigurationen rum geschlagen (studiere technische informatik) wenn man nich auf das geld achtet würde ich folgende komponenten empfehlen:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Black Edition
4 Gigabyte 1066 Ram
Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6
2-mal  Asus Extreme EN8800 GTX ( im SLI-Verbund)
2-mal Western Digital VelociRaptor (eine fürs System und eine fürs Spiel)

und entsprechendes Zubehör wie netzteil ect.

wenn du wirklich interesse hast melde dich eben dann schicke ich dir alles notwendige morgen per pm bin grade zu breit dazu^^ ( auch für dein finaniellen rahmen)


----------



## Skillorius (27. Mai 2008)

würde mich morgen nach 18uhr bei dir melden ... hastn irgendwas wie nen messanger wie icq oder so ?! per PM


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Mai 2008)

icq steht im my buffed profil


----------



## Chris21 (27. Mai 2008)

Ein tipp:

AoC ist noch nicht 100% aller grafikkarten compatible aber es gibt einen trick einfach spiel kurz minimieren 

wieder öffnen schon hast du 10-30 Fps mehr bei mir hats geklappt mit einem ähnlichen PC probiers einfach mal


----------



## Skillorius (27. Mai 2008)

das ergibt kein sinn o,O


----------



## Chris21 (27. Mai 2008)

tut es auch nicht es, ist aber so, bei mir und ein paar freunden hab auch keinen plan wieso das so ist habens durch nen zufall festgestellt


----------



## Hulio (27. Mai 2008)

sinn ergibt das schon weil der speicher und alles geleert wird und nur das wieder geladen wird was du brauchst


----------



## Amorelian (27. Mai 2008)

Habe mir im April Komponenten auf www.mindfactory.de bestellt, mit denen läuft AoC perfekt.
Diese lagen preislich in dem Rahmen, den Du Dir vorstellst und sind insgesamt mittlerweile günstiger, so dass Du Dir sogar eine noch bessere Grafikkarte dafür kaufen kannst.

Hier mal die Komponenten, die ich bestellt hatte,  mit den aktuellen Preisen auf www.mindfactory.de:


DDR2 Kit 2x2048MB OCZ DDR2 800MHz CL4 XTC Titanium*** Artikelnummer: 29504 -------------- 77,91 €

Geh Netzteil ATX be quiet! Titan BQT Straight Power 650W ATX 2.2*** Artikelnummer: 23350 --- 108,60 €

MB Asus P5N-D NF750i S775 FSB1333MHz ATX PCIe Artikelnummer: 8075809 --------------------- 100,13 €

CPU Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz 1333MHz S775 6MB 45nm Box Artikelnummer: 29894 ----- 136,77 €

HDSA 1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F1 32MB SATA II HD103UJ*** Artikelnummer: 27613 --------- 125,19 €

VGA 1024MB Gainward Geforce 8800GT GS T2xD PCIe retail*** Artikelnummer: 29780 ---------- 181,62 €


Wären jetzt insgesamt 730,22€.


Als DVD Laufwerk habe ich einen bereits vorhandenen DVD Brenner weiterverwendet und da der boxed Kühler des E8400 eine Zumutung ist, habe ich noch den CPU Kühler Xigmatek HDT-S1283 für ca. 30€ nachträglich gekauft.

Da das Board auch ein SLI Board ist, kannst Du natürlich auch noch eine zweite VGA 1024MB Gainward Geforce 8800GT GS T2xD PCIe einbauen, bringt derzeit aber für AoC nichts, solltest dann evtl. besser eine 9800GTX kaufen.

Für 800 bis 1000€ solltest Du also in jedem Fall ein System hinbekommen, auf dem man AoC perfekt spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Eisblut83 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nen 
Intel D 3 Ghz
2 GB DDR2 Ram
Ge-Force 7600 gt

Ich spiele auf minimalen einstellungen und es hakt wie die sau.

ich kann morgends ne stunde spielen und spät abends. das wars.

Hat wer n tipp, wie ich das spiel besser laufen lassne kann?
Wäre super


----------



## Skillorius (27. Mai 2008)

Amorelian vielen Dank für deine Mühe du hast mir sehr geholfen !!! *küsschen* ^^


----------



## Efgrib (27. Mai 2008)

eine schnelle festplatte ist übrigens ein wichtiger punkt für aoc, da ständig viele texturen von der platte in die karte geladen werden


----------



## nefer (27. Mai 2008)

pc1066 ram kann ich nicht empfehlen- ist kaum (einstelliger prozentbereich) schneller als pc800 und kostet wesentlich mehr. quelle: tomshardware

SLI würde ich auch nur empfehlen wenn geld keine rolle spielt. die gebotene mehrleistung steht nicht im verhältnis zu den kosten.

ich in aoc bisher (nur lvl10) performancetechnisch keine probleme obwohl ich auf high (1280x1024)spiel:


intel core 2 duo 8400
4gb pc800 cl5 ram
msi 8800gt graka
und eine 500erter sata2 platte mit 16mb cache soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Turican (27. Mai 2008)

*AoC ist sehr schlecht programmiert,da hilft dir auch  der beste PC nichts*


----------



## CâshRulz (27. Mai 2008)

@Turican sag mal, hast du dafür wenigstens ne sinnvollen Aufsatz geschreiben, dass Du jetzt dastehst und son Schwachsinn rausposaunst?! 

@ Threadersteller
Schaumal hier http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=977105
Das ist nur der PC ohne Maus/Tastatur/Monitor/Betriebssystem oder sonst. Software
Du kannst 14 Tage Testen ob es läuft oder nicht was Du mit ihm vorhast, wenn nicht, wieder in Ursprungszustand = Formatierung vornehmen und wieder zurückschicken!
Der Preis ist soweit ganz i.O. dafür aber das Du wirklich (kannst gern nachfragen bei Conrad) 14 Tage mit deiner Wunschsoftware testen kannst, ist der Preis unschlagbar gegenüber dem Verkäufer oder dem Großhändler.
SLI hat das meiste Potenial im Vista sprich DirectX10 Bereich! Klar holst damit auch bei DX9 und XP oder auch DX9 und Vista mehr raus, aber auch AoC ist falls Du es noch nicht wusstest noch nicht auf DX10 Version, den diese kommt erst gegen Herbst heraus.


----------



## Anser (27. Mai 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> *AoC ist sehr schlecht programmiert,da hilft dir auch  der beste PC nichts*



Na dann auf Meister Turican, ich bin mir sicher das dir Eidos oder auch Funcom ein Monstergehalt zahlen werden wenn deine Programmierkenntnisse auch nur annährend das hergeben was du immer in den Foren so schreibst!
Also bitte immer sachlich und beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich die frage ob mir jemand genaue komponenten aufzählen kann damit ich AoC perfekt zocken könnte. Festplatte undso möcht ich gern behalten, nur eben die aufgezähleten Komponenten(mainboard,graka,Cpu) wechseln.
> Wäre es sinnvoll windows XP / DDR1 RAm noch zu behalten mit den neuen Teilen ? oder bremst sich das aus?
> 
> Preis limit so 800-1000&#8364; hoffe auf proffesionelle Hilfe mit Preisen oder links wäre echt nett jungs
> ...



Windows XP kannste behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vista ist um einiges Ressourcenfressender (vor allem Ram).

DDR 1 Ram würde ich fast raushauen.
DDR 2 ist zZ recht günstig und bietet genug Vorteile für einen Umstieg.
DDR 3 ist, soweit ich mir das bisher angeschaut habe, noch zu teuer.

Von Conrad kann ich dir abraten, zumindest, wenn du nicht alles an Geld raus schmeissen willst.
Die waren leider schon immer überteuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei fertig-konfigurierten Rechner ist meißtens ein 2ter Blick empfehlenswert, da die eher für "allgemeine" Arbeiten (Office, Video schauen etc.) ausgelegt sind und nicht explizit auf's zocken. Was aber nicht heissen soll dass es hier ein paar echt gute Fertig-PCs gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Konfiguration der ersten Antwort (zu faul zum Zitat machen ^^) klingt vernünftig und ist sicher einen Blick wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich denke wenn du einfach deine CPU gegen eine aktuelle Dual-Core (x2 6000+ z.B.) und die Grafikkarte gegen eine 8800GT oder ATI 3870 tauscht solltest du einigermaßen spielen können!

Ganz ruckelfrei wirds vermutlich nicht aber es sollte gut laufen!


----------



## CâshRulz (27. Mai 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Von Conrad kann ich dir abraten, zumindest, wenn du nicht alles an Geld raus schmeissen willst.
> Die waren leider schon immer überteuert
> 
> 
> ...



Nun dann schau mal bitte genauer, kannst gern mal die Komponenten vergleichen mit geläufigen Systemen wie bei Alienware. Auch so geh mal und betrachte die Komponenten in ihrer Kritik. Soooo schlecht ist der PC nämlich überhauptnicht, erst garnicht, wenn er testen kann ob es das ist was er braucht!


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Mai 2008)

http://www.vobis.com/shop/mode=article/art_nr=181797

guckst du hier!


mfg


----------



## Eisblut83 (27. Mai 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> *AoC ist sehr schlecht programmiert,da hilft dir auch  der beste PC nichts*




Sone Hirnlosen Idioten wie dich können wir in der AoC Community nicht gebrauchen.

Machs besser wenn du es kannst, ich wette du schaffst es nichtmal nen simples 2D Tetris Spiel zu proggn.....was fürn Idiot, echt.

sry für den verbalen Ausbruch, aber sone Spinner gehen mir voll auf n Sack !

@ Treadersteller, mit deinen Preisvorstellungen wirste definitiv nen System bekommen, womit du AoC locker zocken kannst, hast ja schon einige nette antworten diesbezüglich bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uLtim4te (27. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> Sone Hirnlosen Idioten wie dich können wir in der AoC Community nicht gebrauchen.
> 
> Machs besser wenn du es kannst, ich wette du schaffst es nichtmal nen simples 2D Tetris Spiel zu proggn.....was fürn Idiot, echt.
> 
> ...



Bin deiner Meinung als sie das Spiel programmiert haben haben sie bestimmt keine Anfänger dran arbeiten lassen schließlich wollen sie selber mit AoC ihr Geld verdienen (für die Firma).


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Mai 2008)

Holt euch keine 9xxxer  Nvidia Karten die sind nicht ausgereift und ihr bekommt Probleme
Kauft euch 8800er  endweder die gt die neue gts Variante (mit 512 oder 10024 mb ram) oder die gtx für die richtige power habewn wollen.

zu 1066 RAM: die Leistungssteigerung ist im 30%-bereich die Preist steigerung im 50%-bereich also ich Persönlich würde esinvestieren aber das muss jeder wissen.

zu den festplatten die größe der festplatte ist unwichtig was bringen euch 1000gig wenn ihr sie nicht braucht lieber ne kleine schnelle platte


----------



## Kayzu (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab folgende Hardware und es ruckelt trotzem noch. Spiele auf ner 1680 x 1050 Auflösung.

CPU INTEL S775 Core 2 Duo E8400 1333MHz 6MB BOX
Arctic-Cooling Alpine 7
Asus P5E-VM DO

GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (GB24GB6400C5DC, Black Dragon Series)

BFG GF8800GTS OVERCLOCK EDITION (Retail, TV-Out, 2x DVI)

Preis/ Leistung TOP und ne GTX würd ich sowieso nicht kaufen. Die mehrleistung der GraKa rechtfertigt den Preis niemals und nach 6 Monaten ist die sowieso überholt von der 98xx Serie

Hatte früher 2 x 7800 GTX im SLI, war das Geld net Wert.


----------



## Amorelian (27. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Holt euch keine 9xxxer  Nvidia Karten die sind nicht ausgereift und ihr bekommt Probleme
> Kauft euch 8800er  endweder die gt die neue gts Variante (mit 512 oder 10024 mb ram) oder die gtx für die richtige power habewn wollen.
> 
> zu 1066 RAM: die Leistungssteigerung ist im 30%-bereich die Preist steigerung im 50%-bereich also ich Persönlich würde esinvestieren aber das muss jeder wissen.
> ...



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, bei einem Intel System liegt die Leistungssteigerung nur um die 3%, unter anderem wegen dem größeren 2nd Level Cache. 

Bei AMD Systemen ist die Leistungssteigerung von 800er zu 1066er RAM höher, 30% halte ich allerdings für deutlich überzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Naja und meine 1000 GB sind irgendwie bald wieder voll, allerdings war einer der Hauptgründe für die neue 1000 GB Platte von Samsung für mich, dass sie hervorragende Benchmarkergebnisse liefert und eben auch viel Platz hat. Günstig ist sie auch.


----------



## tzwen (27. Mai 2008)

Ich würde schonmal am Arbeitsspeicher sparen. 2GB reichen für die derzeitigen Spiele völlig aus. 4Gb bringt vllt 2-4 fps mehr und minimal schnellere Ladezeiten.

Das Geld kann man sich imo sparen bzw. in eine bessere Grafikkarte investieren.


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Mai 2008)

also ich möchte nicht auf nem vista system mit 2gig spiele spieln müssen und aoc nutzt auch weit über 2 gig arbeitsspeicher aus


----------



## Thoschty (27. Mai 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> Also im Moment habe ich folgendes System :
> 
> Athlon 3700+ (2200mhz)
> ATI X800GT PCI
> ...



Grüß dich,

also habe mir bei Alternate 
Intel Core Duo E8400@3.0 Ghz
Asus Geforce 8800 GTS 512 Mbyte Ram ( G 92 )
ein Gigabyte Mainboard P35-C ( war am Günstigsten :-))
4Gbyte Speicher Corsair 800 Mhz
und zwei Samsung SATA Festplatten
und sonst das übliche, außer vielleicht noch das BEQuiet Netzteil

Damit läuft AOC hervorragend, seltsamer Weise HDRO nicht so toll ( Nachladeruckler )

Und ich habe noch kein Spiel gespielt, was auf Anhieb so stabil und klasse lief, finde AoC schon recht klasse


----------



## CâshRulz (27. Mai 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> http://www.vobis.com/shop/mode=article/art_nr=181797
> 
> guckst du hier!
> mfg



und was sollen wir da sehen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abbatwo1 (27. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> also ich möchte nicht auf nem vista system mit 2gig spiele spieln müssen und aoc nutzt auch weit über 2 gig arbeitsspeicher aus



Also ich möchte nur mal anmerken das Vista in der 32 Bit Version 4 Gig garnicht erkennt bzw nutzt, sondern nur max 3gig. 4Gig werden erst ab Vista 64 erkannt und genutzt. Und SLI ist ja wohl die größte vera.... . Dann lieber mehr in eine Graka investieren.

Mein System
Win Xp
Amd 64 X2 6400
2 Gig DDR2 6400
8800GTS 512
Msi Am2 Board
Auflösung 1680x1050

Und AOC läuft bei mir flüssig. Hab nur nen Amd cpu genommen weil ich sonst noch nen neues Board hätte kaufen müssen und das wollt ich nicht. Weil ich lieber noch warte bis die Vierkern Mopeds ma so richtig in die Pötte kommen.

Cya


----------



## ra6nar03k (27. Mai 2008)

Abbatwo1 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nur mal anmerken das Vista in der 32 Bit Version 4 Gig garnicht erkennt bzw nutzt, sondern nur max 3gig. 4Gig werden erst ab Vista 64 erkannt und genutzt


ja schon die x64 Version


----------



## Skillorius (27. Mai 2008)

danke euch für schnelle Hilfe hier im Forum ... noch hab ich mioch net entschieden * daumen hoch*   ;D


----------



## Headshrinker-VerloreneSeelen (27. Mai 2008)

zur zeit finde ich die hardwarepreise eh ziemlich im keller und bei alternate habe ich da schon so einige feine sachen für wenig geld entdeckt,also ich denke du bekommst für dein geld auf jeden fall ein sehr gutes system zum zocken..... bei mir ist es bald auch wieder soweit....muß aber erst noch nen paar taler beiseite schaffen


----------



## Alvandea (27. Mai 2008)

Hi, also ich werde mir auch ein neuen Rechner zulegen für AOC und ähnliches. Da AOC ja bald DX10 sein soll und 4 CPUkerne unterstützt (so wie es auf der Packung steht). 

Habe zurzeit ein System 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AMD64 3700+
4GB Ram Pc400 aber nur DDR weil mein Board MSI K8N neo4 nichts hergibt
8600GT GrKa (hatte vor AOC eine X850XT ging garnicht schnell ne neue geholt am Freitag und läuft so lala)
Vista 64bit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber das ist nicht so der Hit denke das Board und der CPU ist zu alt

also werde ich mir wohl diese Zusammenstellung holen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Board Gigabyte EP35-DS4 FSB 1333
CPU Intel Core2Quad Q9300 2500Hz 6MB L2 Cache
2 x 2GB DDR2 PC800 CL5
512MB Geforce 9800GTX retail
Samsung 500GB SATA HDD HD501HJ 16MB
Vista SP1 64bit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was sagt ihr dazu reicht das zum zocken von AOC und COD4 uÄ

Grüße


----------



## Skillorius (27. Mai 2008)

So hab ein System gefunden was ich nun mittlerweile bestellt habe wurde von nem fachmann berraten der sich hier im Forum hat finden lassen^^ 

1... 	Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 (2x3.17 GHz) FSB333 6MB Sock775 (Wolfdale) BOX
         227,90&#8364;

2... 	ASRock 4CORE1600TWINS-P35D GL/SATA/eSATA P35 ATX Sock775
_64,90&#8364;_

3... 	4x 1024 MB Kingston DDR2-1066 HyperX (5-5-5-12) RAM
_99,60&#8364;_

4... 	LC-Power LC6550 V2.0-B SuperSilent 550 Watt ATX Netzteil PFC
_35,90&#8364;_

5... 	Western Digital RAPTOR WD1500ADFD - 150GB 10000rpm 16MB 3.5zoll SATA150
_146,90&#8364;_

6... 	Asus Extreme EN8800 GTX/HTDP 768MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV - Retail
_220,90&#8364;_


Gesamtpreis von : *EUR 802,09*


*/CLOSED* 

 könnt aber gern noch diskutieren ^^   (nochmal danke an alle beteiligten)  <3<3<3


----------



## Greifer (27. Mai 2008)

Na dann viel Erfolg mit dem neuen System.

Zocke selber auf einem Notebook AoC.
Acer Aspire 5920G
8600GT Graka
3GB RAM
Core2Duo T7500 2x2,2 Ghz
und Vista Ultímate SP1

bis auf Latenz im Game no Prob.
Allerdings auch nur in ner 1280x800 Auflösung dafür aber Details auf max. gestellt.


----------



## Venkman (28. Mai 2008)

1. @Buffed.de
Wer zum Geier administriert eure Sql/Web Server ?
Bitte passt die Prefork MPM zur euerer Anzahl der DB Connections an.
Die PHP Scripts benutzen eine gewissen ANzahl an DB Connections.
In der my.cnf sollte dann mindestens die 3fache max_clients definiert werden, entsprechend der http.conf.
So rennt man nie in "out of connections".
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Bandbreite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.


1 Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
hat 2x3 Ghz und kostest c.a. 140 euro, cache etc ist gleich. Auf  die 0.17 Mhz mehr kannst Du getrost verzichten.

2. omg..Asrock für diesen Rechner-NEIN! sondern: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 80 Euro. Das Board rockt alles bei diesem Preis!

3. Nein, bitte nicht 4x1GB! Nimm 2x 2GB Ram, wenn Du eh neu einkaufst ! 2x2GB vertragen sich wesentlich besser mit den aktuellen Boards.  Ram Preise sind im Keller, PC 800 reichen völlig! Ob 2 oder 4 GB sind im Bereich des Preises keiner Diskussion würdig.

4. NEIN! Spare nicht am NT! Nimm ein Marken NT, bitte! Seasonic, Enermax! 
Und 650 W brauchst du nicht, 450- max 500 reichen völlig. 80 Euro c.a.

5. Derber Unsinn. Laut, klein, warm und teuer. Nimm eine 500 GB samsung o-ä. Die Platte bringt dir beim Thema "Texturen nachladen" so c.a. --- Nix!

6. Voll OK!

Mit dieser Kiste rennt AoC sehr elegant - Proved !

Gruß
Venkman




Skillorius schrieb:


> So hab ein System gefunden was ich nun mittlerweile bestellt habe wurde von nem fachmann berraten der sich hier im Forum hat finden lassen^^
> 
> 1... 	Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 (2x3.17 GHz) FSB333 6MB Sock775 (Wolfdale) BOX
> 227,90&#8364;
> ...


----------



## ~Shákal~ (28. Mai 2008)

1066 Mhz Rams sind nur für starke übertakter notwenig und bringen sonst nicht mehr leistung als 800 , der vollkommen ausreicht. die 8800 GTX macht nur bei hohen auflösungen sinn , also alles über 1650x ... hol dir lieber die GTS die kommt bis auf 3 oder 4 frames genau so. Netzteil = schrott, wie schon gesagt : Spare niemals am NT . die cpu is unsinn kauf dir lieber den E8400 :http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a303349.html  sowieso sind die heutigen spiele eher ram und graka lastiger . und der aufpreis von 100 € lohnt sich bei dem bisschen leistung mehr einfach nicht ! Überlege gut was du dir kaufst sonst regst du dich später auf. auf www.computerbase.de oder www.gulli.com kannst du dich auch informieren , da gibts paar gute It elektroniker die sich spitze auskennen. Mfg und viel glück beim pc kauf.

MfG


----------



## Skillorius (28. Mai 2008)

@ Venkman 

Hab aber nun alles schon bestellt ... aber das zusammengestellte system kann ich doch getrost nutzen ohne jetzt noch nachträglich deine vorschläge zu beachten ?! oder ? Bin eben nicht so vom Fach

@shakal  kann ich das Netzteil echt net verwenden ?


----------



## Syrath (28. Mai 2008)

hey, ich habe vor mir AoC zu kaufen, denkt ihr das das mit meinem System läuft?

Hier die Daten:

CPU: 3,2 Ghz
RAM:    1 Gb DDR2
Radeon X700 Pro (128mb wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## Skillorius (28. Mai 2008)

@syrath es wird laufenb aber in einem ziemlich schlechten zustand würde ich meinen ...


----------



## Vampiry (28. Mai 2008)

Abbatwo1 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte nur mal anmerken das Vista in der 32 Bit Version 4 Gig garnicht erkennt bzw nutzt, sondern nur max 3gig. 4Gig werden erst ab Vista 64 erkannt und genutzt.



Nope. 

Ein 32-Bit OS sollte 2^32 Adressen verwalten können, also knapp 4.2 GB.

Da davon Adressen auch für Board, IRQ usw gebraucht wird bleiben meistens um die 3,5 GB über.
Ab SP1 erkennt Vista zwar den verbauten RAM (als 4 G und zeigt diesen an, genutzt werden aber nur ~ 3,5 GB.

Quelle Tomshardware. 

Und wer mehr als 4 GB will -->  http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Microsoft-W...hte-239936.html


----------



## Masterlock (28. Mai 2008)

Für die Leute, die nicht soviel Geld haben:
http://www.hardwaremania24.de/index2.htm

Da gibts schon sehr gute Rechner für 500€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrath (28. Mai 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> @syrath es wird laufenb aber in einem ziemlich schlechten zustand würde ich meinen ...




ich hatte vor dem RAM noch 1 Gb zuzuführen... wird es damit besser laufen oder sollte ich eher die Graka austauschen?


----------



## Skillorius (28. Mai 2008)

mit einem Teil wirst du nicht viel merken ... AoC bracuht schon ein gesamt starkes system !


----------



## Skillorius (28. Mai 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> 1066 Mhz Rams sind nur für starke übertakter notwenig und bringen sonst nicht mehr leistung als 800 , der vollkommen ausreicht. die 8800 GTX macht nur bei hohen auflösungen sinn , also alles über 1650x ... hol dir lieber die GTS die kommt bis auf 3 oder 4 frames genau so. *Netzteil = schrott, wie schon gesagt * : Spare niemals am NT . die cpu is unsinn kauf dir lieber den E8400 :http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a303349.html  sowieso sind die heutigen spiele eher ram und graka lastiger . und der aufpreis von 100 € lohnt sich bei dem bisschen leistung mehr einfach nicht ! Überlege gut was du dir kaufst sonst regst du dich später auf. auf www.computerbase.de oder www.gulli.com kannst du dich auch informieren , da gibts paar gute It elektroniker die sich spitze auskennen. Mfg und viel glück beim pc kauf.
> 
> MfG





kann ich das netzteil (LC-Power LC6550 V2.0-B SuperSilent 550 Watt ATX Netzteil PFC) echt net verwenden ???


----------



## Amorelian (28. Mai 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> ich hatte vor dem RAM noch 1 Gb zuzuführen... wird es damit besser laufen oder sollte ich eher die Graka austauschen?



Ganz ehrlich, Du solltest die CPU austauschen, die Grafikkarte austauschen, mehr und evtl. schnelleres RAM kaufen und wer weiss was sonst noch für Komponenten in Deinem System sind, sonst haben wir hier bald nur noch einen mehr der rumheult, dass AoC ja soooo schlecht sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mit dem System würde ich mir AoC nicht antun, mit einem guten System rockt AoC für mich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

Mach dir keine Sorgen wegen dem Netzteil ich verwende verschiedene Netzteile des selben Herstellers selber schon seit weit mehren Jahren und hatte noch nie probleme es ist nicht nötig sich ein super teures zu kaufen. (btw Ist LC-Power nicht so noname wie du denkst)



> Das LC-Power Super Silent Gold erfüllt eigentlich alle Ansprüche an ein modernes Netzteil. Es ist stark, leise und hält die Spannungen sehr stabil. Das alles würde uns bei einem teuren Enermax- oder Antec-Netzteil nicht wundern, bei einem Netzteil ohne großen Namen, dass gerade mal die Hälfte kostet dafür umso mehr.
> Ob nun der normale User ein 550W-Netzteil braucht oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber vor allem die Overclocker-Gemeinde wird es freuen, dass mittlerweile hochklassige NT`s so billig zu haben sind.
> Aber auch für nicht-übertaktete Systeme empfiehlt sich solch ein starkes Netzteil, da man so die Sicherheit hat jederzeit aufzurüsten. Ich glaube nicht das irgendein System, das in Zukunft in einem ATX-Formfaktor zum Einsatz kommt die Leistungsfähigkeit solch einer Stromversorgung überfordert.
> Thor's Hardware vergibt hier den Award "Thor's silberner Hammer".



[Autor : Martin Bednarz http://www.thors-hardware.net ]


Zur CPU: wenn er das Geld zur Verfühgung hat wwarum sollte er sich nicht die schnellere CPU kaufen.

Zur Festplatte: ich glaube du hast noch nie mit einer Raptor gespielt sonst würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. die Platte ist einfach das geilste was man seinem PC antuen kann er bootet schneller programme starten schneller und hast du schon gelesen wie viele leute hier probs mit zu langsam nachladen Texturen haben.

Zum Board: Das Board ist dain gehend gewählt das man auch noch mal RAM der neueren Genaration  ohne Probleme nachrüsten kann DDR Ram 3 ohne das man gleich das Board wechsel muss des weiteren sollte jedem klar sein das ASRock Boards von Asus Entwicket und Produziert werden.


----------



## bullybaer (28. Mai 2008)

Thoschty schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> also habe mir bei Alternate
> Intel Core Duo E8400@3.0 Ghz
> ...



Ich hab mir gestern ein ähnliches System bestellt. Ausser halt, dass ich ein Board von Asus anstatt von Gigabyte verwende und die Geforce 8800 mit 1000 RAM. Hab auch nen Corsair Speicher verwendet und die selbe CPU. Weiterhin verwende ich meine alten SATA Samsung Platten (8mb) und ein 700W Netzteil von Xilence.

Das ganze kostet mich ca. 600 EUR und ich denke damit sollte AoC ordentlich schnurren.


----------



## Nofel (28. Mai 2008)

@ra6nar03k

Das mit Asus und Asrock würde ich nicht so laut sagen. Dafür ist eine Zeitschrift verklagt worden. 

Zum Thema LC-Power, kommen selten zurück (hab bei K&M gejobt) aber wenn, dann war oft das Mainboard mit kaputt. Kondensatoren bei den Spannungswandlern die Hochgegangen sind etc.
Asrock, ähm ja wo soll ich anfangen.
Positiv: Billig, meist sehr gut aufrüstbar
Negativ: Sehr schlechte Kondensatoren verbaut, schlechter Treibersupport, laute Lüfter,  schlechte Verarbeitung(Bohrungen passen nicht, überstehende Beinchen von Kondensatoren etc.), geringe Unterstützung  von RAM-Modulen und wenn ich länger drüber nachdenke fallen mir bestimmt noch ein paar Sachen ein.

4x1GB wird von einigen MoBo's nicht unterstützt oder nur mit bestimmt Module. Also lieber 2x2GB.

CPU:
E8400 = 156€
E8500 = 219€
Preis/Leistung ist bei dem E8500 viel Schlechter wie bei dem CPU eine Nummer kleiner und das sag ich als ehemaliger Verkäufer.


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Das mit Asus und Asrock würde ich nicht so laut sagen. Dafür ist eine Zeitschrift verklagt worden.


dann sollen se mich verklagen, stimmt aber!



Nofel schrieb:


> Zum Thema LC-Power, kommen selten zurück (hab bei K&M gejobt) aber wenn, dann war oft das Mainboard mit kaputt. Kondensatoren bei den Spannungswandlern die Hochgegangen sind etc.


Hatte selbst noch nie Probleme mit dem Hersteller (ok das ist sehr subjektiv) aber wenn man den reviews im inet glauben darf ist die verarbeitung auf dem gleichen level wie bestimmte hersteller die den doppelten oder dreifachen preis dafür verlangen


Nofel schrieb:


> Asrock, ähm ja wo soll ich anfangen.
> Positiv: Billig, meist sehr gut aufrüstbar
> Negativ: Sehr schlechte Kondensatoren verbaut, schlechter Treibersupport, laute Lüfter,  schlechte Verarbeitung(Bohrungen passen nicht, überstehende Beinchen von Kondensatoren etc.), geringe Unterstützung  von RAM-Modulen und wenn ich länger drüber nachdenke fallen mir bestimmt noch ein paar Sachen ein.


ich stimme zu das das bis vor ein paar jahren so war aber die haben in den letzten jahren qualitativ sehr aufgewertet.
Könnte es vielleicht auch sein das du ein bisschen zuviel "Gigabytestudien" aka Gigabytewerbung, die dieses GERÜCHT überhaupt erst in die welt gesetzt haben, gelesen hast weswegen  man überings auch von Asus verklagt wird^^.



Nofel schrieb:


> CPU:
> E8400 = 156€
> E8500 = 219€
> Preis/Leistung ist bei dem E8500 viel Schlechter wie bei dem CPU eine Nummer kleiner und das sag ich als ehemaliger Verkäufer.


E8400 = 5,2 cent / MHz
E8500 = 6,9 cent / MHz

aber z.B.
E8200 = 4,8 cent / MHz

das beispiel soll nur zeigen das low- und midend auch im verhältniss immer günstiger sind das war schon immer so und wir auch immer so sein


----------



## Venkman (28. Mai 2008)

Hi

sicher kannst Du dein bestelles System so nutzen. Nur hättes Du eben mehr aus deiner Investition rausholen können.

Als Beispiel die CPU. Der Preisunterschied steht in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistungsteigerung.

Netzteil: ich habe in der Vergangenheit öfter LC NT benutzt, solange, bis eins mal hochgegangen ist und mein Board und Ram mit in den Tot gerissen hat. Muss nicht bei dir passieren, aber es kann.
Es hat nun mal einen Grund, warum die LC NT so billig sind. Die haben auch nix zu verschenken.
Frage mal einen Elektriker und wer billig kauft, kauft manchmal 2 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Raptor. Ka wer den Einwand brachte, ob ich schon mal eine genutzt habe. Ja, das habe ich.
Sicherlich bootet die schneller und wird auch texturen schneller laden. 
Ohne jetzt auf seeks, Peeks etc einzugehen. Ein vernüftig konzepiertes System lädt kaum nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem ist auch hier das P/L Verhältnis für die Tonne. 

Asrock habe ich schon mehrfach verbaut, die laufen auch ganz gut. Haben manchmal diverse Kinderkrankheiten. Aber der Support von Asrock ist gut.
Aktuell verbaue ich viele Gigabyte Board und mit sehr zufrieden damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Asrock ist nicht Asus!!!

Falls Du deine Bestellung nicht mehr stornieren kannst, drücke ich dir die Daumen, das alles super läuft.
Solltest Du noch was ändern können, wäre es eine gute Idee, ein paar Sachen zu beherzigen.

Viel Erfolg





Skillorius schrieb:


> @ Venkman
> 
> Hab aber nun alles schon bestellt ... aber das zusammengestellte system kann ich doch getrost nutzen ohne jetzt noch nachträglich deine vorschläge zu beachten ?! oder ? Bin eben nicht so vom Fach
> 
> @shakal  kann ich das Netzteil echt net verwenden ?


----------



## Skillorius (28. Mai 2008)

Danke das ihr so herzzerreissend über meine System diskutiert , gefällt mir echt gut !   
Da die Bestellung nun schon durch ist , werde ich es alles mal testen und unter die LUpe nehmen um ein eigenes FAzit zu ziehn bisschen kenn ich mich ja auch aus ^^

Werde dann wenn das system läuft , hier alles mal dokumentieren obs klappt und so =P 

bis dahin skillorius


----------



## Nofel (28. Mai 2008)

Na ja. Ich war bis vor einem Jahre jeden Freitag und Samstag bei K&M PC zusammenbauen und reparieren. Was mir halt aufgefallen ist das die Mainboards von ASrock sehr oft inerhalb von 2-3 Monaten wieder gekommen sind und vom Gefühl her lag die Quote etwa bei 30% im ersten halbem Jahr. Außerdem ist Asus auch nicht wirklich viel besser die haben ein paar Serien gehabt bei denen jedes 2 zurück kommt


----------



## Avanghat (28. Mai 2008)

Erstmal zu mir:

Ich besitze einen AMD Dual core 2x 3000+
Windows Xp 32bit mit 2gig ram ( besten ddr ram )
Gforce 8800 gt pci Ex

mit diesem stuff kann ich auf Mittel ( + individuelle Sachen hochgeschraubt ) bei 50 Fps spielen.

"Normale" Ati grafikkarten sind nicht empfehlenswert für dieses Spiel. Meiner Meinung nach macht die Grafikkarte das meiste an der Performance aus. Also wenn du so fragst was du kaufen sollst >> Hol dir die GF 8800 gt, kostet noch 100 euro oder so. 

Wenn du alles auf HIGH PERFORMANCE spielen willst^^ musst erstmal 3 monate warten bis funcom das game fertiggemacht hat und holst dir dann 2x die aktuellen Geforce karten, Windows vista 64bit mit 4gig ram und ne Karte welche die Physikalischen Grafiksachen regelt ( damit hab ich mich nicht beschäftigt ). Aber ob sich das lohnt >>< mal abwarten.

mfg ich


----------



## Skillorius (28. Mai 2008)

jeden tag würd gepatcht , kann nur besser werden =P


----------



## salvanya (28. Mai 2008)

hallo,

da bei mir schon seit längerem ein neuer pc fällig wird, und ich den pc auf aoc auslegen will, natürlich mit nem polster, da die anforderungen sicher noch bissl steigen werden!

also hab mir einen pc gesehn:

Sharkoon Rebel 9 economy edition, midi tower black

Axp Netzteil simple power - 630 W, thermogesteuert 140mm SATA

AliveXFire- ESATA2 RD 480 AM2...blablabla crossfire, bla... jedenfalls motherboard

amd athlon x2 6400+ skt 2, boxed version inkl kühlung

4x 1024mb ram ddr2, pc1066

250GB S-ATA II 3,5 " hitachi -lange nummer-, 8 MB Cache

dann halr noch ein dvd multiformat brenner mit so ner lightscribbe funktion

2 Stk. Radeon 3870 HD Grakas im XFire modus


Packt das der Rechner AOC auf nen 22" TFT Bildschirm in highendquality und in Zukunft, darzustellen?

Bitte um antworten, evtl, was ist schlecht, was brauch uch besseres usw...

ah ja der preis ist ca. 750 eia!

lg eure salvi


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

anscheinend gibs mit ati karten immer wieder probs abeer an sonste sollte es rein von der leistung her wohl laufen aber laufen


----------



## salvanya (28. Mai 2008)

na dann hoffe ich dass die bei FC mal schnell ie props mit den radeons wegpatchen.

noch ne frage.
dasselbe system gibts aber noch anders mit ein paar kleinen änderungen.
nämlich selbe konfiguratio nur anderes motherboard und grakas.

also:
1.) 2x geforce 9600 GT im sli-modus (mit dementsprechendem motheboard) kommt dann auf 699 eia

2.) 1x ati radeon 3870 HD X2 (mit dementsprechendem motheboard)
kommt auf 799 eia

und 3tens das system wie oben im threat beschrieben 
2x ati radeon 3780 HD im X-Fire Modus 
kommt auf ca. 750 eia

ich meine bringt sichs SLI oder X-Fire Überhaupt?

was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

nimm am besten eine 8800gt, die 9000er serie ist auch noch etwas buggy 
wenn du ganz viel geld investieren möchste kannste dir auch ne 8800 gtx holen.


----------



## ruffs (28. Mai 2008)

huhu
bevor ihr irgend nen teuren pc-speci durchschnüffelt nach pcs usw,schaut lieber bei ebay nach bei nem großhändler ab 40 k bewertungen die preise sind da unschlagbar da bekommst top systeme für unter 500 euro komplett,natürlich ohne betriebssystem aber wer ne pc hat kann daruf eh verzichten


----------



## DreiHaare (28. Mai 2008)

Eines würde mich mal brennend interessieren...wieso verbauen alle 4GB DDR-Ram in einem Rechner, der mit XP 32 Bit läuft? Welchen Vorteil hat man, wenn XP 32 Bit 4GB Ram gar nicht unterstützt?
Diese Menge Speicher macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem hat. Ansonsten erkennt WindowsXP 32 Bit vielleicht nicht den ganzen Speicher, da MS Speicher bereithält für die Steckkartenerweiterung. Außerdem können einer einzelnen Anwendung (auch unter Vista oder Windows 64 Bit) doch eh nur 2GB Speicher zugesichert werden.
Ebenso sinnvoll sind die Angebote mit 3GB Speicher momentan bei den Discountern. Da werden drei 1GB-Riegel Speicher verbaut mit 800MHz. KLASSE! Da aber nur die ersten beiden mit 128 Bit adressiert werden und dem dritten das nötige Pendant fehlt, läuft der letzte Riegel mit 64 Bit. Das System kann aber nur in der Geschwindigkeit des langsamsten Riegels laufen, also hat man 3GB Speicher, die im 64 Bit Single-Channel-Modus laufen.


----------



## ra6nar03k (28. Mai 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Eines würde mich mal brennend interessieren...wieso verbauen alle 4GB DDR-Ram in einem Rechner, der mit XP 32 Bit läuft?


Weil die alle 3,25 bis 3,5 Gigabyte nutzen wollen und das im Dualchannel-Modus und die möglichkeiten wären:
4-mal 1024 Megabyte 
2-mal 1024 Megabyte und 2-mal 512 Megabyte
wobei bei dem letzten nicht die volle menge an RAM zur Verfühgung hat

und da der RAM ist im moment eh billig genug sind sollte das auch kein prob sein


----------



## Shanei (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


ich hab vor mir einen neuen Pc demnächst zu holen und wollte mich vorher ein wenig absichern. Da ich selber nicht ganz soviel Ahnung habe. Ich poste einfach mal die DEtails:

Modellbezeichnung

Intel Core Q6600 (4x 2,4 GHz), NV, 720GB Festplatte, 3GB RAM
Festplattenkapazität in GB

720
Taktfrequenz in MHz

2400
Größe des Arbeitsspeichers (RAM) in MB

3072
Intel Centrino Technologie

nein
Media Center Edition

nein
Plattform

n.a.
DVD-Brenner

DVD-Brenner
Fernbedienung

nein
Integrierte TV-Karte

nein
Integrierte Videobearbeitungs-Karte

nein
Kartenleser

Multi-Kartenleser
Wireless LAN

nein
Bluetooth

nein
TV-Ausgang

ja
Prozessor

Intel Core 2 Quad Prozessor Q 6600 (4x 2.40 GHz, FSB 1066 MHz Cache, 2x 4MB Cache)
Anzahl Prozessorkerne

4
Betriebssystem

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
Grafikkarte

SLI 2 x nVidia GeForce 8600 GS (2 x 512 M, DVI, Direct X 10
Grafikkartenspeicher in MB

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Würde dieses System ausreichen, damit Aoc wirklich ohne Ruckler flüssig läuft? Es muss nicht unbedingt auf high Einstellungen gehen, aber so das ich endlich ohne Ruckler und ner schönen GRafik spielen kann.

mfg Shanei


----------



## Poleoh (28. Mai 2008)

Des ist doch alles blödsin leute wenn ich des schon höre kein vista, jungs des spiel ist grafisch auf die nächsten 10 jahre ausgelegt da könnt ihr euch noch so die üblen pc anschaffen des wird nie über 60 frames im guten fall laufen. 


Wenn ihr zwischen 800 und 900 euro inverstiert und euch mind. nen flotten Dual Core alla 6850 E holt und dazu noch nen gute 8800 GT oder die neue 9 Serie mit GTX dahinter seit ihr auf der sicheren Seite!

Ich Selber spiee AOC mit durchschnit 45 frames alles afu hoch in inis mit 90 Frames

Habe nen Qaudcore der neuen 9 Serie ne 9800 GTX des Asus P5e3 mit schon ddr3 Anbiendung 

und bin Glüchlich.

Also bevor wieder irgendwelche Itler ihr Wissen verbreiten schaut lieber mal bei www. South-G.de vorbei da kriegt ihr ne vernünftigen Beratung hab da meine Höllenmaschine auch her und hat nicht die Welt gekosstet.

Have fun ihr lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## condo (28. Mai 2008)

hallo

da ich auch nicht wirklich viel ahnung von der materie habe, bitte ich um hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will mir dieses system anschaffen, in erster linie für aoc!

Prozessor:         Intel Core2 Duo E8400 @ bis zu 2x 3.60 GHz 
Grafikkarte:       Nvidia GeForce 9600GT 
Speicher:           4096MB DDR2-800 RAM 
Betriebssystem: MS Windows Vista Home Basic (64-bit) 
Netzteil:             Corsair 450W Netzeil 
Mainboard:        680i SLI Mainboard 

wären hierfür 900 euro zu viel?
und/oder hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem onlineshop "ultraforce" gemacht?


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

@ Condo 

also : ich hab mir dieses System zugelegt im Wert von 798€ und das reicht dick aus für AoC und für die nächsten jahre ... 900€ müssen nicht unbedingt sein.

 1   2002-430       1      227,90 EUR   227,90 EUR  Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 (2x3.17 GHz) FSB333 6MB Sock775 (Wolfdale) BOX
  2   2310-102       1       64,90 EUR    64,90 EUR  ASRock 4CORE1600TWINS-P35D GL/SATA/eSATA P35 ATX Sock775
  3   2411-002       4       24,90 EUR    99,60 EUR  1024 MB Kingston DDR2-1066 HyperX (5-5-5-12) RAM
  4   2B01-156       1       35,90 EUR    35,90 EUR  LC-Power LC6550 V2.0-B SuperSilent 550 Watt ATX Netzteil PFC
  5   3404-116       1      146,90 EUR   146,90 EUR  Western Digital RAPTOR WD1500ADFD - 150GB 10000rpm 16MB 3.5zoll SATA150
  6   2E07-159       1      220,90 EUR   220,90 EUR  Asus Extreme EN8800 GTX/HTDP 768MB PCIe 2xDVI/TV - Retail

kommt aber auch drauf an ob du noch teile wie bildschirm brauchst oder laufwerke dann kommt noch einiges dazu .


----------



## Syrath (29. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe mir auf der Seite Hardwaremania24.de einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und wollte mal eure meinung dazu hören. 
Hier die Componenten:

- Microsoft Windows XP Home
- Athlon 64 X2 6000+   (was ist der unterschied zwischen einem X2 5600+ und dem hier??)
- Abit N68SV Markenmainboard Sockel AM2 Mainboard
- 2048 MB DDRII 800 Arbeitsspeicher 
- 250 GB IDE Festplatte 7,200 U/Min. mit 2 MB Cache
- SATA statt IDE Festplatte(n)
- 16x Dual Layer DVD +/- R/RW DVD-Brenner
- NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 512 MB TurboCache  (oder würde es sich lohnen 22 Euro mehr für die NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT 512MB Speicher auszugeben?)
- Sansun 7.1 PCI Soundkarte (oder ~12 euro mehr für Creative Audigy 7.1 PCI Soundkarte ??)
- 420W Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil

alles in allem würde der PC ~535 Euro kosten + ~15euro versand


----------



## ra6nar03k (29. Mai 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> - NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 512 MB TurboCache  (oder würde es sich lohnen 22 Euro mehr für die NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT 512MB Speicher auszugeben?)



Die ist Crap hol dir ne 8800 gt oder wenn dir die zu teuer ist ne 8600 gt


----------



## Lerona (29. Mai 2008)

hi, wenn jemand mein Game kaufen möchte bitte ich um info.
mein pc macht das game leider nicht mit :-( son dreck ^^
Deutsches Game incl Trinker Umhang
Bei Ebay nehmen sie mir das Geot wieder raus wegen USK 18.
35 Euro + 3 euro Versand.
Bitte pn an mich
Gruß
Noroele


----------



## Skillorius (29. Mai 2008)

Verkauf hier verboten ... du wirst bestimmt auch hier gleich rausgenomm °_°


----------



## Alvandea (29. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> nimm am besten eine 8800gt, die 9000er serie ist auch noch etwas buggy
> wenn du ganz viel geld investieren möchste kannste dir auch ne 8800 gtx holen.



Hi, also ich nutze die Geforce 9800GTX und habe damit keine Probleme außerdem nutze ich auch ein Vista 64bit BS und habe auch keine Probleme.
Keine Ahnung was manche haben, spiele AOC in folgender Auflösung

1680x1050
4x AA
shader 3.0
dann alles auf maximal und hoch gestellt.

HF


----------



## Skillorius (30. Mai 2008)

klingt doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShiningCircle (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Freut mich hier so viele PC Kundige anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ich wollte mir einen neuen PC für AOC zulegen und bin auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:


- Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 ( 2x 3,0 Ghz, 2 x 3072KB Cache )

- 4096 MB Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 - Ram PC 800, Dual Channel

- 512 MB Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce 9600GT , DUAL-DVI/HDTV

- 550Watt Netzteil LC-POWER LC-5550 12cm  V2.x

- 400 GB Festplatte S-ATA2, 16MB, 7200


inkl. Tower usw... für *639.-* Euro. Der Link dazu ist ellenlang aber für alle Interessierten: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gaming-PC-Intel-Core2-D...1QQcmdZViewItem


Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob der Preis a) angemessen ist und b) es eine gute Konfiguration für AOC ist?

Schon mal muchas gracias im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (30. Mai 2008)

Da schäme ich mich fast, meine Komponenten hier auzulisten, bei dem, was ich hier so lese...

CPU: Athlon XP 3000+
MB: Asus A7N8X (nForce2)
RAM: 2x 1GB PC400 (DDR1)
Grafik: ATI Radeon X800

Ich muss auch dringend aufrüsten, bzw. nen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen.... *heul*


----------



## Avalanche (30. Mai 2008)

/edit


----------



## Styr74 (31. Mai 2008)

ShiningCircle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Freut mich hier so viele PC Kundige anzutreffen
> 
> ...



Ich bin sicher nicht der super PC Profi, aber ich denke das die Graka den Prozessor doch eher ausbremsen wird. Ich glaube bei den heutigen PC ist die Graka eher der "Flaschenhals". Will meinen eher nen kleineren Prozi und ne etwas fettere Graka. Also ne 8800 GTX oder so würde ich bevorzugen.
Zum Ebay angebot... naja ich man weiss ja nicht was da für Komponenten verbaut sind. Würde eher etwas mehr investieren und mir nen System vor Ort zusammenstellen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrath (31. Mai 2008)

ShiningCircle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Freut mich hier so viele PC Kundige anzutreffen
> 
> ...




Hi du, schaust du hier: www.hardwaremania24.de
da werd ich auch meinen PC zusammenbasteln lassen. Ich habe jetz schon verschiedene AufrüstPCs verbessert und komme immer unter 600€...ich kanns nur empfehlen =)


----------



## ZarDocKs (31. Mai 2008)

Wo ist der unterschied bei nVidia bei GT / GS / GTS / GTX / Ultra etc? ^^ ich suche ne Grafikkarte für maximal 200€ die genügend leistungs bringt für AOC mein System

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40GHz 
Asus P5K Premium S775 
500GB Seagate
2x2048MB OCZ DDR2 1066MHz 

nun suche ich ne Grafikkarte dazu was würdet ihr da vorschlagen? oder was müsste ich bei dem system noch ändern?

zurzeit spiele auf einem Pentium 4 2.4ghz Hyperthreading Technoligie, 2gb ram, Asus V9999 GTX  und Sata 1 Festplatten zwar Minimal einstellungen aber ruckelfrei =D möchte aber gern auf High oder fast high spielen^^


----------



## Heribert40k (31. Mai 2008)

Hey,

Ich habs auch ma  installiert (von nem freund) gepatcht und so weiter, mein rechner:

Amd 64 3400+
ATI X800Pro 256mb
1 GiG Corsair Ram
Audigy X-FI Xtreme Music

Und, joa ich spiels so mehr low als middle, aber hey es läuft und sieht stellenweise echt gut aus für mein altes schmuckstück, ich war echt erstaunt^^
in Tortage hab ich zwischen 15 und 30 FPS und im Dschungel 20-40. Mh bin dann doch noch am überlegen ob ichs mir kaufe, villt hol ich mir auch einfach ma ne neuere Graka und bissl mehr ram, aber meine cpu bremst wahrscheinlich übelst sad.gif aber wow es läuft, bin echt buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Heribert40k


----------



## ra6nar03k (1. Juni 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Wo ist der unterschied bei nVidia bei GT / GS / GTS / GTX / Ultra etc? ^^ ich suche ne Grafikkarte für maximal 200€ die genügend leistungs bringt für AOC mein System


Alles unter GT (also GS GSO ect.) is Budget und nicht zum Spielen geeignet. (Gleiches gilt für Serien unter der x600 also zb 7600 9600 wobei die 8600 von der leistung her auch noch als Buidget ein zu stufen ist
Die weitere Reihenfolge ist GT < GTS < GTX < Ultra(bis zur achter Serie) < GX2 (ab der neuner Serie: Karten mit 2 GPUs).
Als erkärung die vierstellige Zahl gibt den Chip bzw die Chipausbaustufe an die Buchstaben die Taktung bei mit höherer Wertigkeit der Buchstaben die Taktrate steigt.


----------



## Syrath (1. Juni 2008)

kannst mir dann das hier erklären:

NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 1024MB Speicher (<--die werd ich mir einbauen)

NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB Speicher   <-- die hat weniger speicher, kostet aber knapp 80 euro mehr, warum?

und: is NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512MB Speicher besser als die 8600gt oben?


----------



## ZarDocKs (1. Juni 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Alles unter GT (also GS GSO ect.) is Budget und nicht zum Spielen geeignet. (Gleiches gilt für Serien unter der x600 also zb 7600 9600 wobei die 8600 von der leistung her auch noch als Buidget ein zu stufen ist
> Die weitere Reihenfolge ist GT < GTS < GTX < Ultra(bis zur achter Serie) < GX2 (ab der neuner Serie: Karten mit 2 GPUs).
> Als erkärung die vierstellige Zahl gibt den Chip bzw die Chipausbaustufe an die Buchstaben die Taktung bei mit höherer Wertigkeit der Buchstaben die Taktrate steigt.




welche würdest du den nehmen?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...-PCIe-DDR3.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...CIe-retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...DTV-2xDVI-.html

hab mir die 3 bisher angeschaut oder kennt ihr da was besseres?


----------



## ShiningCircle (1. Juni 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> Hi du, schaust du hier: www.hardwaremania24.de
> da werd ich auch meinen PC zusammenbasteln lassen. Ich habe jetz schon verschiedene AufrüstPCs verbessert und komme immer unter 600€...ich kanns nur empfehlen =)



Danke für den Tipp, hab jetzt einiges verglichen an Angeboten und mir haben die Angebote auf dem genannten Link am Besten zugesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe jetzt einen PC bestellt und bin mal gespannt wie sich AOC darauf macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Térakôr (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn so ein Thread schon existiert nutze ich das auch mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe letztens meine Hardware etwas aufgerüstet, bis jetzt aber noch keine Graka. 

Der Rest ist zur Zeit:

AMD ATHLON AM2 X2 3600+ 

2x 1GB DDR2-800 (k.A. welche Marke)

NVIDIA GF-7050 nForce630a 

Netzteil auch keine Ahnung was für eins.

HDD ist ne Samsung SP1604N mit 160GB. (PCI)

Meine Frage jetzt, für AoC, ne 8600?  Und dann was für eine? GS, GTS, GT, ...?
Und sollte ich in nen vernünftiges Netzteil investieren?
Bei der HDD die gleiche Frage, ausreichend für das System oder hätte ne neue HDD viel Nutzen?

Wenn mir einer antwortet wäre top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im vorraus, 
Térakôr


----------



## Skillorius (1. Juni 2008)

Die weitere Reihenfolge ist GT < GTS < GTX < Ultra(bis zur achter Serie) < GX2 (ab der neuner Serie: Karten mit 2 GPUs)

aber auch der prozessor wird alles ausbremsen egal was fürne graka du holst ^^ ... auf der seite von deinem netzteil müsste eine wattzahl stehen ... also 300 °_° sind zu wenig


----------



## Térakôr (1. Juni 2008)

Also Netzteil hat wohl 350 Watt.

Aber CPU ist zu schlecht? Ist ja immerhin schon Dual Core ^^


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juni 2008)

Also ich würd für das 800 Euro Budget bei Hardwareversand.de so etwas in die Richtung hier konfigurieren, wobei ich beim motherboard auf x38 chipsatz achten würde (für pci express 2.0 um später graka besser aufrüsten zu können).
Prozessor kann man natürlich streiten (ob dual oder quad, was quad überhaupt bringt derzeit, lieber mehr GHz und dafür Dual etc.) aber den Q6600 kann man ziemlich gut übertakten mit vernünftigem lüfter und wärmeleitpaste
Ram kann man immer noch aufstocken, aber 800 MHz tuns allemal, selbst DDR3 bringt im Vergleich zu DDR2 nur um die 1% performance (gibts diverse benchmark tests unter anderem auf tomshardware)
Halbwegs vernünftiges Netzteil, Gehäuse etc.
Graka kann man immer streiten, statt der 9800 GTX kann man genausogut eine 8800GT mit 1 GB speicher nehmen. Oder nur eine 8800GT mit 512MB und 100 Euro sparen, ka. Weniger als eine 8800er GT würde ich aber auf keinen Fall nehmen.

Festplatten: Bei den derzeitigen Preisen auf jeden Fall 2 und im Raid 0 laufen lassen. Samsung sind normalerweise solide platten 16MB cache ist nett und 7200 RPM tuns für meinen Geschmack vor allem wenn man Raid0 hat. Raptors sind zwar nett, aber halt auch teuer, 1 150GB raptor ist immer noch massiv teurer als der raid0 verbund von 2 samsung 7200er 16MB cache platten. Und egal was für Argumente ihr habt 150 GB ist einfach wenig speicherplatz, moderne spiele brauchen locker 20GB und da kannst dann gradmal 5 spiele + windows draufpacken und sonst noch das ein oder andere und schon voll...

Jemand der in irgendeinerweise gerne vernünftig einkaufen möchte weil man das Geld nicht zum Rauswerfen hat sollte m.e. von folgenden Sachen die Finger lassen (egal was irgendwelche anderen tech-geeks die stundenlang am tweaken und 3dmarken sind usw. behaupten):

SLI oder Crossfire (1 graka tuts allemal, in spätestens 2 jahren ist sie sowieso auszutauschen)
DDR2 >800MHz oder DDR3 RAM
Netzteile über 550 Watt (Man muss ja nicht eine Kaffeemaschine ins gehäuse reinmodden)
Alles was irgendwie leuchtet, "stylisch aussieht" oder wo man sonstwie das Gefühl hat man zahlt extra für schnickschnack (Meist sind es dieselben Komponenten nur trickreiches Marketing das auf "Lan-Poser" abziehlt, sozusagen die "Golf-Tieferleger mit Sportauspuff" in der PC-Szene)

PS: Was das ASrock ist schlecht und Asus auch und MSI ist gut und weiss der kuckuck angeht muss man äußerst vorsichtig sein. Besonders ein Comment hier der von seiner Arbeit an 2 Tagen die Woche in einem PC-Laden Rückschlüsse auf die Ausfallquote ganzer Produktserien zieht ist schon mit allergrößter Vorsicht zu genießen. Wenn man nicht gerade den Tech-Support an einem wirklich großen reseller leitet sind die Meinungen 1. alle subjektiv und 2. alle "gefühlt". Wenn man nicht mitschreibt oder Statistik führt heisst das im Prinzip alles gar nichts. Besonders bei sowas täuscht das Gefühl bekanntlich.


Aktueller Inhalt: 
Artikel	Verfügbarkeit	Preis
	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Tray, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	148,43 € 
	ABIT IX-38 QuadGT, Sockel 775 Intel X38, ATX
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	133,10 € 
	Zalman CNPS8000 Sockel 775/754/939/940
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	33,55 € 
	2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Revision 2 Dual Channel, CL4
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	36,34 € 
	Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	27,93 € 
	ATX-Netzt.Coolermaster M520, modular, 520W
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	64,99 € 
	Club3D 9800GTX, 512MB, NVIDIA Geforce 9800GTX, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	222,12 € 
	Samsung HD321KJ 320GB Serial ATA-II, 7200 UPM, 16MB
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	39,89 € 
	Samsung HD321KJ 320GB Serial ATA-II, 7200 UPM, 16MB
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	39,89 € 
	Rechner - Zusammenbau
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	Liefertermin unbekannt	19,99 € 
	Arctic Silver V (Wlp.) Wärmeleitpaste 1ml
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	2,85 € 
Summe:	769,08 €


----------



## Skillorius (1. Juni 2008)

oh dual core , hab ig überlesen sry ^^


----------



## Térakôr (1. Juni 2008)

Dann nochmal zur Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der 8600er Serie gibts ja preislich schon einigermaßen Unterschiede, so von 50-100€, je nachdem welche Buchstaben man hinter der Zahl hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich interessieren, wie stark sich da die Leistung unterscheidet.


----------



## ra6nar03k (2. Juni 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> kannst mir dann das hier erklären:
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 1024MB Speicher (<--die werd ich mir einbauen)
> 
> ...



Zur Leistung: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 1024MB < ... < NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512MB < NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB

abgesehen davon ist alles über 512 mb ram auf ner karte nur marketingmasche(außer bei dualcore Grafikkarten)


----------



## ra6nar03k (2. Juni 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> welche würdest du den nehmen?
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...-PCIe-DDR3.html
> 
> ...


Ich weiß Ja nicht wie viel geld du investieren möchtest aber von den dreien würde ich die günstigere gts-Karte nehmen. Ich würde aber mal nach einer 8800 gt gucken mit 512 mb die sollte ab 120 eurozu haben sein und ist von der leistung etwa so wie die neue gts-karte nur 50€ billiger. (btw kann es sein das mindfactory eher teuer ist?)


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Juni 2008)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> welche würdest du den nehmen?
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...-PCIe-DDR3.html



Von einer MSI OC-Edition Grafikkarte würde ich abraten, da diese leider sehr oft das Problem haben unter Last sich einfach mal wegen überhitzung ab zu schalten.


----------



## Eragonos (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich weis nicht ob das hier im forum schonmal gepostet wurde( bin zu faul zum schaun^^)

http://www.nzone.com/content/nzone/srl/nzo...asp?gameid=4529

Diese link bringt euch zu einem test ob aoc bei euch läuft.

Hoffenlticht konnte ich helfen.

Wenn nicht dann eben nich^^


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Juni 2008)

Eragonos schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weis nicht ob das hier im forum schonmal gepostet wurde( bin zu faul zum schaun^^)
> 
> http://www.nzone.com/content/nzone/srl/nzo...asp?gameid=4529
> 
> ...



der Test hat 2 Macken: 

1.) kommt man nicht über das recommended, wenn man kein Vista hat und

2.) ist er alt


----------



## Tôny (2. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir läuft AoC (überaschenderweise muss ich sagen) mit Max details 16*AA und max auflösung ruckelfrei:

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+
2048 Ram
Geforce 8800GT (sehr zu empfehlen)


----------



## salvanya (2. Juni 2008)

so aus, druf geschissen. nachdem alle 3-5 jahre sowieso ein neuer pc um max. 1500 eia her soll ab ich diesmal net lange überlegt und gleich zugeschlagen.

q9300
4 gig ram, vista premium 64 bit
700 W netzteil
22" benq bildschirm
250 gb festplatte
nvidia gforce 9800gx2 1 GB
uvm.

extra noch ne g11 tastatur und ne logitech mx-518 maus zzum angewöhnen gekauft.

preis ca. 1400 eia.

wenn das nicht reicht, dann hau ich Funcom das spiel um die ohren!


----------



## Syrath (5. Juni 2008)

stimmt das, das Intel momentan die nase etwas weiter vorn hat im vergleich zu amd?
Hab irgendwo gelesen dass ein amd x2 3600  nicht ganz so gut ist wie ein intel duo 1800


----------



## Styr74 (5. Juni 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> stimmt das, das Intel momentan die nase etwas weiter vorn hat im vergleich zu amd?
> Hab irgendwo gelesen dass ein amd x2 3600  nicht ganz so gut ist wie ein intel duo 1800



Glaubt man der allgemeinen Meinung und diversen Tests und Benchmarks, dann ist das im Moment auf jeden Fall so.
Was mich aber nicht davon abgebracht hat das meine Kiste von nem X2 6400 BE befeuert wird.

.... aber das ist ja ne Glaubensfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munti (5. Juni 2008)

wenn einer sich einen neuen rechner kaufen möchte kann ich den link hier ihm nur nahe legen:  

http://www.pc-king.de/


----------



## Syrath (19. Juni 2008)

So, ich habe hier jetz mal einen PC zusammengebastelt bei hardwaremania24.de , den ich mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit auch kaufen werde...hier die daten:


- Microsoft Windows XP Home  (inkl. Open-Office-Paket + Virenscanner)

- Intel Pentium D 935 2x3,2 GHz

- ABIT IP35-V Markenmainboard Sockel 775 (P35/ICH9 - USB 2.0/Gb LAN/4x SATA II/7.1 Audio - 1x PCIe x16, 2x PCIe x1, 3x PCI - unterstuetzt Intel Core 2 Duo/Extreme/Quad 45nm - unterstuetzt FSB 333MHz (1333MHz)/max. DDR2@800Mhz)

(_wobei mir der unterschied zum_: ABIT I-N73 Markenmainboard Sockel 775 EMPFEHLUNG (nForce 630i Chipsatz - VGA/USB 2.0/LAN/SATA II RAID/5.1 Audio • 1x PCIe x16, 1x PCIe x1, 2x PCI - unterstuetzt FSB 333MHz (1333MHz) und DDR2-800)  _nicht ganz klar ist. das IP35-V kostet rund 30 euro mehr)_

- 4096 MB DDRII PC-800 Arbeitsspeicher

- 250 GB IDE Festplatte 7,200 U/Min. mit 2 MB Cache

- SATA statt IDE Festplatte(n) EMPFEHLUNG  (Diese Option ist von der Größe unabhängig - S-ATA übertragt bis zu 300 MB/s, IDE nur 133 MB/s -  inklusive  vergrößertem Festplattencache von 2 auf 8 M

- 20x LG GSA-H58N Dual Layer DVD +/- R/RW DVD-Brenner (inkl. DVD-RAM Funktion - liest und kopiert auch kopiergeschützte CDs und Film-DVDs - inkl. SecurDisc (digitale Signatur, Passwortverschlüsselung)

- NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB Speicher  _oder doch lieber die 30euro billigere _NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512MB Speicher ?!

- Creative Audigy 7.1 PCI Soundkarte EMPFEHLUNG (24 Bit Signalqualität - SPDIF-Ausgang (Creative Hardware erforderlich) - 2 MB GM SoundFont Bank - Ausgänge: Line Out (Front / Side / Rear / Centre / Subwoofer) oder Kopfhörer Ausgang - Line In / Mikrofon Eingang / Digital-Ein-/Ausgang)

- 550W LC-POWER 6550 Silent-Deluxe ATX Marken-Netzteil (inkl. 12cm Super-Leise Lüfter - bei der Wahl dieser Option wird automatisch auch der besonders aufwendige und leise CPU-Lüfter "Arctic Cooling Super Silent 7" verbaut - eine Investition, die Ihnen Ihre Ohren jeden Tag auf ein neues danken werden.)



alles in allem kommt man mit dieser zusammenstellung auf 739 euro. ein guter preis imo...

hier noch der link zum pc: http://87.106.83.144/hm24/ebay/model.php?mod_id=00427

so, und nun eure meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styr74 (19. Juni 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> So, ich habe hier jetz mal einen PC zusammengebastelt bei hardwaremania24.de , den ich mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit auch kaufen werde...hier die daten:
> 
> 
> - Microsoft Windows XP Home  (inkl. Open-Office-Paket + Virenscanner)
> ...




Würde die 8800er GT bevorzugen. Wenn Du nur XP nutzen willst reichten auch 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher. 
Subjektiv gesehen finde ich den Rechner etwas zu teuer.


----------



## mmm79 (19. Juni 2008)

hab nen AMD 4000+
2GB DDR Ram (400MHz)
hatte ne X600 drin
und lief auf min einstellungen grad mal so

Hab die Graka und das Netzteil getauscht.
ne Gefore 9800GTX 512MB
Netzteil 750W
(für die Karte brauchst min. 450W)

läuft einwandfrei, grafik auf max, außer Antialising (nur 8x)


----------



## Kharia (19. Juni 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> hab nen AMD 4000+
> 2GB DDR Ram (400MHz)
> hatte ne X600 drin
> und lief auf min einstellungen grad mal so
> ...



Schreibfehler ? 4000 + ? Sollte es nicht X2 4000 heissen ? oO 
Tut mir leid aber wer paart denn sone CPU mit der GPU ? Ausser Qualitätseinstellungen (Treiber) sollte sich eigentlich nicht viel tun.....Flaschenhals CPU. 
750 Watt Netzteil ? Reicht auch locker ein 500 Watt Markennetzteil.....
Nutze selber die 9800 GTX dazu noch ne CPU die deutlich mehr Strom verbaucht als dein (X2?) 4000+ und ein 500 W versorgt das ganze mit ausreichend Strom. 
Naja ...seit AoC draussen ist machen sich halt auch die WoW Spieler (Pros) Gedanken um Hard- und Software.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So genug geflamet


----------



## mmm79 (19. Juni 2008)

das 750W Netzteil war billiger ^^

Hab nur einen Prozessor drin, und den Rechner halt aufgerüstet


----------



## Brahl (19. Juni 2008)

Kharia schrieb:


> Schreibfehler ? 4000 + ? Sollte es nicht X2 4000 heissen ? oO



Ist Richtig.
Hab selbst vor 3 Wochen meinen Athlon64 4000+ aus meinem PC raus geworfen.
X2 sind die CPU's mit 2 Kerne.

Und das Netzteil. 
Hab selbst 750Watt drin.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wer am Netzteil spart hat irgndwann Probleme.
Ist mir schon passiert das mit einen 450Watt Netzteil mein PC einfach nicht booten 
konnte, obwohl nur die Primäre Platte und eine NV7600er drin war.


----------



## Styr74 (19. Juni 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> das 750W Netzteil war billiger ^^



aber auch nur bis zur nächsten Stromrechnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (19. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe mal ne Frage wegen der Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich sehe das hier sich doch so einige sehr gut auskennen.

in meinem geplanten neuen PC soll eine 8800GTS von Asus ihren Platz einnehmen. 

Allerdings mache ich mir gedanken ob AOC mit dieser Karte bei gut läuft ?

ich will eine Auflösung von 1920x1400 benutzen und habe Angst das ich bei der Auflösung nich fast alles hochdrehen kann an Details. AA wär nicht so wichtig aber der Rest sollte schon auf high laufen.

Oder soll ich mir lieber eine 9800gtx holen? Das Problem ist das diese Karte ein wenig meinen Preislichen Rahmen sprengt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (19. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> *AoC ist sehr schlecht programmiert,da hilft dir auch der beste PC nichts*



sagt das WoW Kind, welches noch an seinem Pentium 2 433 MHz sitzt. Und traurig ist, weil die Mama keinen neuen kauft. 


*Topic*
klingt jetzt vielleicht bissel blöde .... aber das letzte Angebot von einem Discounter (A**i) für 699 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AMD Quadcore 2,5, MSI Mainboard, MSI GF 9500 GT, 3 GB Ram von Samsung, Blu Ray und 500 GB Samsung HDD.

Hat leichte Ruckler in den städten, die aber nicht störend sind. Höchste Einstellung.


----------



## Kharia (19. Juni 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei diesen Auflösungen würd ich dir zu ner 8800 GTX raten, hat zwar schon einige "Jährchen" aufm Buckel aber bei den Auflösungen zieht sie an der 8800GT / 9800 GTX vorbei. 
Oder halt die neue GTX 200er Reihe, wo ich aber noch von abraten würde weil der Preis noch zu hoch ist. 

btw: Mir ist klar das ein X2 der 2 Kerner ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mir nur nicht verständlich wie man solch eine Hardware "paaren" kann ?! 
Selbst kleine Netzteile (450/500W) reichen, ein gutes Markennetzteil mit hohem Wirkungsgrad vorausgesetzt, für aktuelle High End Komponenten. 

Zum A**i Rechner : Hört sich ja wieder alles sehr doll an wenn man das Prospekt liest wa ?! 
1. AMD suckt (zur Zeit) einfach
2. GPU ist totaler Schrott 
3. AoC wird per DVD installiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Warum nur 3 GB RAM ? Bei den Speicherpreisen hätten se auch noch das eine druff packen können
5. Zu teuer, bekommst ähnliche / bessere Komponenten günstiger und du weisst was drin steckt

Sry aber ich reg mich immer über diese Prospektrechner auf besonders wenn sie von einem Lebensmittelhandel verkauft werden.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (19. Juni 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> sagt das WoW Kind, welches noch an seinem Pentium 2 433 MHz sitzt. Und traurig ist, weil die Mama keinen neuen kauft.



Er hat aber leider nicht ganz unrecht. Conan ist unverhältnismäßig hardwarehungrig. WoW ist allerdings auch nicht gerade ein Meisterstück effizienter Programmierkunst, fällt bei der heutigen Hardware bloß nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Härja (19. Juni 2008)

Kharia schrieb:


> Zum A**i Rechner : Hört sich ja wieder alles sehr doll an wenn man das Prospekt liest wa ?!
> 1. AMD suckt (zur Zeit) einfach
> 2. GPU ist totaler Schrott
> 3. AoC wird per DVD installiert
> ...



nya, stimmt leider, war aber net immer so. als die damit angefangen haben, hatt ich mal son aldi-teil, und der war wirklich nett konfiguriert, hat lange zeit jedes spiel verpackt.... sollnse mal wieder so einen bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrath (19. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Würde die 8800er GT bevorzugen. Wenn Du nur XP nutzen willst reichten auch 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
> Subjektiv gesehen finde ich den Rechner etwas zu teuer.



was meinst du damit, "wenn du nur xp nutzen willst"? 
Vista möchte ich nicht so gern, weils noch die kinderkrankheiten hat und ich schon abenteuerliche geschichten darüber gehört hab was das brennen betrifft und was der "intelligente" virenschutz macht. 
4gb ram find ich jetz nicht zu viel, da es ja auchn dualcore is und das dann toll verteilt is =)
und den preis find ich auch in ordnung, ...wenn man sich mal die PCs bei madiamarkt oder saturn anguckt, preislich sowie leistungsmäßig, is das doch ein guter preis. sogar der aldi pc war teurer mit vll nur 3/4 der leistung von diesem hier


----------



## Styr74 (19. Juni 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> was meinst du damit, "wenn du nur xp nutzen willst"?
> Vista möchte ich nicht so gern, weils noch die kinderkrankheiten hat und ich schon abenteuerliche geschichten darüber gehört hab was das brennen betrifft und was der "intelligente" virenschutz macht.
> 4gb ram find ich jetz nicht zu viel, da es ja auchn dualcore is und das dann toll verteilt is =)
> und den preis find ich auch in ordnung, ...wenn man sich mal die PCs bei madiamarkt oder saturn anguckt, preislich sowie leistungsmäßig, is das doch ein guter preis. sogar der aldi pc war teurer mit vll nur 3/4 der leistung von diesem hier




XP verwaltet halt nur 3 Gig oder so. Ich meinte halt das Du bei XP als Betriebssystem nicht zwingend 4 Gig brauchst. Ich selber habe 4 Gig verbaut und nutze auch nur XP, der Speicher ist halt günstig im Moment ;-) 

Mediamarkt oder Saturn kann man nur als Depp kaufen. Super teuer und genauso schlecht. Konfiguriere dir mal nen Rechner bei Alternate, ich denke das du dort was besseres zu günstigerem Kurs bekommst.


----------



## CrackmackONE (19. Juni 2008)

4GB und ein XP rechner sind sinnlos weil nicht auf den ganzen speicher zugegriffen werden kann...das ist das gleiche als wenn du mehr als 4GB RAM in nem vista PC hast --> sinnlos

Mein PC: 

Mainboard: MSI P35 Neo2 - FR

CPU: Core2Quad Q6600 | Kentsfield | 4x2,4GHz (4x3,2GHz auch möglich und ja ich weiß das es noch nicht voll ausgenutzt werden kann^^)

RAM:G.Skill 2x 1GB DDR2 | 800MHZ | CL4-4-4-12

GraKa: MSI NX8800GTS | PCI-E 16x | Speicher: 512MB | DDR3 |GPU-Takt: 650MHz

HDD: 1x Samsung 400GB SATA2 + 2 TB unknown

Netzteil: Corsair 550VX | 550W

vor 3 monaten gekauft mit gehäuse,DVD etc alles zusammen für 966€ ohne monitor


----------



## Syrath (19. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> XP verwaltet halt nur 3 Gig oder so.



hab mal was gelesen das XP anzeigt, dass es nur bis 3 gb verarbeitet, aber wenn man 4 hat machts das auch


----------



## Kharia (19. Juni 2008)

CrackmackONE schrieb:


> 4GB und ein XP rechner sind sinnlos weil nicht auf den ganzen speicher zugegriffen werden kann...das ist das gleiche als wenn du mehr als 4GB RAM in nem vista PC hast --> sinnlos
> 
> Mein PC:
> 
> ...



Naja um den sinn oder unsinn von 4 GB .....
Machts die Mühle langsamer wenn anstatt 3 GB nun 4GB verbaut sind ? Nääääääääääääääää!!
Ich vermerke nochmal auf die billigen RAM Preise.....
Und zumindest is man mit 4 GB auf der richtigen Seite wenn man denn dann auf die 64 Bit Variante von Vista zurückgreift !


----------



## Alvandea (19. Juni 2008)

Hi also die normalen BSmit 32bit verwalten keine 4gb da braucht ihr eine 64bit version. Ich nutze vista 64bit mit 4Gb ram, und habe keine probleme mit vista im gegenteil finde es zurzeit spgar besser wie xp.

Hf


----------



## Kharia (19. Juni 2008)

Ach ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ahh ich finds einfach schön solche "läufts bei mir" Threads ......
Anstatt sich mal ein wenig zu informieren. Und diese ganzen Antworten immer....ein "Ja" oder "Nein" tuts ja auch ....MOMENT ......ich antworte auch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja solange Möchtegern Informatiker *zuSeite1schau* empfehlen SLI bei einem wohlgemerkt nicht SLI optimiertem Spiel zu empfehlen wird sich wohl auch nichts ändern. 

In diesem Sinne : F**k off Aldi PC und *closed* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brahl (20. Juni 2008)

Ein 32-Bit-System adressiert 2³² Bits an Daten, was umgerechnet etwa 3,5GigaByte entspricht. 
2³² = 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
32-Bit-OS (XP und Vista-32-Bit) selbst erkennen in der Regel 3,25GB an RAM.
Teilweise kann es vorkommen das 32-Bit-MB's nur 3GB erkennen obwohl mehr eingebaut ist.
Dann weisen XP u. Vista-32-Bit einem Programm nie mehr als 2GB an Speicher zu.
Man kann diese Grenze in XP umgehen, was aber stark zu lasten des Systemstabilität geht. 

Es ist also so, in einen XP-System machen 4GB-RAM keinen Sinn.
Wer in nächster Zeit auf Vista-64 umsteigen will, der kann getrost 4GB einbauen.

@ CrackmackONE

Mehr als 4GB in Vista-64 sind nutzlos?
Kann ich so nicht sagen. Im Moment gibt es zwar keine Programme die so Speicherhungrig sind als das 
die 4GB voll ausgenutzt werden, aber das kommt bestimmt. Und dann spielt Vista-64 seinen Vorteil in 
Punkto Speicheradressierung voll aus, dann sind 32GB-RAM oder mehr plötzlich so normal wie jetzt 2GB.


----------



## Syrath (21. Juni 2008)

Brahl schrieb:


> Ein 32-Bit-System adressiert 2³² Bits an Daten, was umgerechnet etwa 3,5GigaByte entspricht.
> 2³² = 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 32-Bit-OS (XP und Vista-32-Bit) selbst erkennen in der Regel 3,25GB an RAM.
> Teilweise kann es vorkommen das 32-Bit-MB's nur 3GB erkennen obwohl mehr eingebaut ist.
> ...



danke brahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...muss ich wohl doch vista nehmen :[


----------



## Syrath (21. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Konfiguriere dir mal nen Rechner bei Alternate, ich denke das du dort was besseres zu günstigerem Kurs bekommst.



hab mal einen bei alternate gemacht...
1. brauch man dafür gute PC kenntnisse, was auf der startseite aber verneint wird. mit den ganzen technischen daten kann ich als laie 0 anfangen.
2. bieten die so viele sachen an, dass ich mich frage, ob das später dann mit der belüftung klappt. ein bekannter hat sich bei arlt mal einen basteln lassen den er jetz nur offen betreiben kann und im sommer mit ventilator an der seite...
3. als ich den pc fast fertig hatte war ich schon bei 1000euro, bei hardwaremania warens unter oder ca 800...


----------



## Brahl (22. Juni 2008)

Alternate ist nicht der billigste.. zumindest nicht für alles..
Hab meinen aktuellen PC bei Alternate nachgebaut und kam auf 890€ (Ohne OS) PDF-Anhang an diesem Posting
Meinen RAM habe ich hier beim örtlichen Dealer für 55€ 
bekommen und mein Motherboard GA-EP35-DS3R gabs für 75€
GraKa NV9800GTX dagegen ist 20€ billiger als ich bezahlt habe, aber dafür hat mich mein Netzteil nur 50€ gekostet.

Schmeißt Preissuchmaschinen wie Geizkragen.de und Billiger.de an..
Und vergleicht mit den Preisen eurer umliegenden Händler (wegen evtl. ersparnis der Versandkosten).
Dafür bieten einige Versender einen Ratenkauf an. 
(Wobei ich da nicht so für bin weil es der erste Schritt in eine Schuldenfalle sein kann.. ich z.B. bin 
da zwar noch nicht drin, aber dafür habe ich so viele Kleinkredite am Hintern das ich mir im Moment 
keine Großen Sprünge erlauben kann.)


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Juni 2008)

Skillorius schrieb:


> Also im Moment habe ich folgendes System :
> 
> Athlon 3700+ (2200mhz)
> ATI X800GT PCI
> ...


Den DDR1 RAM kannste garnicht behalten, die neusten Boards unterstützen den nicht!
Sonst:
Q9300
P35 Mainboard
4GB RAM
ATI4850(ganz neu, is so gut wie ne 9800GTX, kostet 160 Euro!)
Billiger und guter shop: hardwareversand.de und die beste Suchmaschiene für HArdware geizhals.at/deutschland


----------



## KennyKiller (22. Juni 2008)

Syrath schrieb:


> hab mal einen bei alternate gemacht...
> 1. brauch man dafür gute PC kenntnisse, was auf der startseite aber verneint wird. mit den ganzen technischen daten kann ich als laie 0 anfangen.
> 2. bieten die so viele sachen an, dass ich mich frage, ob das später dann mit der belüftung klappt. ein bekannter hat sich bei arlt mal einen basteln lassen den er jetz nur offen betreiben kann und im sommer mit ventilator an der seite...
> 3. als ich den pc fast fertig hatte war ich schon bei 1000euro, bei hardwaremania warens unter oder ca 800...


der Ventilator hilft ja nix, die Luft muss ja auch iwie raus kommen, vllt mal Lüfter umdrehen das es die Luft rausbläst!


----------



## RothN (22. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (4x2,4GhZ)
Zotac Geforce 9600 GT ( 512M
2x1024 DDR2-800 von G.e.I.L ( Blackdragon (Extra Spiele RAM))
Asus P5N-D SLi

Bei mir läuft AoC auf 1680 x 1050 auf höchsten Einstellungen laggfrei...


MFG Finityhexer


----------



## Brahl (22. Juni 2008)

Das schöne an meinen GA-EP35 Board ist das ich einfach im BIOS den 
FSB für die CPU hochdrehen konnte.
So läuft mein Q6600 satt auf 2400MHz auf 2880MHz.
Den könnte ich noch weiter hoch drehen, aber meine CPU-Kühlung gibt nicht viel mehr her.
Müsste erst umständlich eine WaKü oder einen Hochleistungskühler einbauen.

@ Syrat

Sieh mal zu das du die Luftzirkulation optimierst.
In meinem Gehäuse gibt es einen Lufttunnel der genau über den CPU-Lüfter endet.
Auf diese Weise zieht sich der Lüfter ständig frische Außenluft rein und quirlt nicht die warme
Luft durcheinander.
Ein 120mm-Lüfter pumpt die Luft aus dem Gehäuse wieder raus. 
Man muss immer sehen das mehr Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus geblasen wird als 
durch andere Wege rein kommt, also im Grunde ein Unterdruck erzeugt wird.
Ständig nur Luft rein drücken bringt nix und verursacht bei längere Laufzeiten einen Hitzestau.


----------



## Kharia (22. Juni 2008)

Brahl schrieb:


> Das schöne an meinen GA-EP35 Board ist das ich einfach im BIOS den
> FSB für die CPU hochdrehen konnte.
> So läuft mein Q6600 satt auf 2400MHz auf 2880MHz.
> Den könnte ich noch weiter hoch drehen, aber meine CPU-Kühlung gibt nicht viel mehr her.
> ...



Q6600 @ 3GHz mit nem 20 Euronen Cooler ......
Mit nem IFX 14 nun auf 3,2 GHz und Temps bei Last 62°C. Also passt. 
"Hochleistungskühler" Wakü .....jaja 
Throttle : ca 70 °C also hoch mit dem FSB!

Verschiedene Gehäuse = Verschiedene Lüftungskonzepte 
Beispielsweise kommt mein E8200 auf 3 GHz mit oben genanntem 20 Euro Kühler (Sharkoon Silent Eagle) gänzlich ohne zusätzliche Lüfter aus (Prime95 24 Std Test 71°C) 
Das ganze steckt in einem Chieftec Big Tower. 

Der ganze SLI / Crossfire Kram ....brauch kein Mensch....besonders net wenn es um nicht speziell programierte Games geht. 

Sry aber ich platze wenn ich teilweise hier die achso dollen technischen Ratschläge/Meinungen lese.


----------



## Skillorius (22. Juni 2008)

Danke Doimlui aber der Threat ist eig schon voll abgeschlossen gewesen ... ^^ hab nun mittlerweile neues system und AoC läuft perfekt !


----------

